# Incredibly, it went really well



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel so good about the past 2 days, just have to tell you guys. I had been dreading this conference literally all month (an overnight stay, long drive with co-worker, the very sort of things that make my anticipatory anxiety go haywire) but once again, hindsight has shown that my worries were all in vain. 

While it was my first event of this sort, it went incredibly well (in terms of my SA) and the long drives were actually quite enjoyable with nonstop conversation both ways. While I did opt out of a dinner invitation last night, going for a nice run along this scenic river path instead, overall I did really well and met and talked with several new folks without noticeable anxiety. I thinked it helped me and my coworker bond too, he seemed to enjoy the trip also. And a couple of the classes were actually inspiring and I feel refreshed about my job!

I know sometimes the daily situations of anxiety can become almost rote and make us feel jaded or tired. It's good to have occasional experiences where anxiety takes a vacation, to remind us of our potential. I hope you all have one of these moments or days this week!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Farren! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:banana It's great when are worries turn out to be unfounded! Well done!


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Thats wonderful !! :banana


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah! That is great! :banana 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

